

iReddit: The official Reddit iPhone app arrives - tlrobinson
http://blog.reddit.com/2009/01/i-read-it-on-ireddit-official-reddit.html

======
divia
I think it's a little strange that though this announcement has been submitted
to reddit, it currently has only four upvotes there.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7xgql/i_read_it_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7xgql/i_read_it_on_ireddit_the_official_reddit_iphone/?already_submitted=true)

~~~
boucher
28 now, but it's saturday night, and valentines day. people are doing other
things at the moment :)

~~~
PieSquared
...other things? But these are _nerds_ you're talkin' bout, remember? ;P

------
bvttf
$1.99? I've spent more on worse on the iPhone. Sold.

~~~
kn0thing
LOL. Can I quote you as a testimonial on our iPhone page?
<http://reddit.com/iphone>

~~~
bvttf
Of course!

------
e1ven
It's amazing how effective a bit of community marketing was-

[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/7rfiv/official_r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/7rfiv/official_reddit_iphone_app_to_be_released/c076r29)

The very first thing I thought of when seeing the app was out was that I had
to buy it, and go through the silliness to win the mighty bobblehead.

It's certainly something that I'll note for Chron X. People want toys, and
silly contests are a fun way to involve everyone.

~~~
kn0thing
There is nothing silly about spoons.

~~~
e1ven
I wonder if you'll get any reflections in the spoon sightings.

<http://www.snopes.com/photos/risque/kettle.asp>

In any event, nice job- I was pleased to see the 280 North guys were involved.

Does this use Cappuccino in a mini-browser, or is it all custom? Maybe they'll
do a HN app next ;)

------
dmix
Fortunately I only have an iPod Touch, I visit Reddit frequently enough while
at home.

~~~
javascriptdev
The app works on the touch as well.

~~~
dmix
Yes but without 3G I won't be able to use it while traveling, unless WiFi is
available.

------
ntoshev
What's the usability benefit over simply having an iPhone friendly web UI?

~~~
pclark
you can sell it

~~~
ntoshev
You are probably joking, but I will repeat anyway: I asked about _usability_
benefits.

~~~
pclark
oh, I wasnt - just misread.

iPhone apps have better integration with OS -- eg GPS/Camera. Also lets you
use the Gyro to rotate display.

Same UI elements, for the most part though

------
gduffy
You should qt-faststart that .mov so it starts playing immediately!

Available in ffmpeg: [http://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk/tools/qt-
faststart.c?vi...](http://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk/tools/qt-
faststart.c?view=markup)

There are native versions for OS X and Adobe AIR out there.

------
Alex3917
Greatest. Demo. Ever.

I'm going to have to buy it now just for that. :-)

------
bonaldi
Will this only work on ye actual reddit.com, or can you point it at a private
install?

~~~
boucher
it only works on the real reddit. the private install idea is interesting
though...

------
emullet
$1.99? No thanks.

~~~
wim
Actually, what I find interesting is that I see an increasing number of
websites make a non-free iPhone application of their site, while the site
itself remains free. In the discussion whether or not many '2.0' (yeah, i
know..) sites out there will ever be able to make a profit, it seems strange
that a fair amount of said websites do not offer a non-free version of their
sites as well. People obviously don't mind paying for something they see value
in; and the iPhone app might prove that the site's readers actually see value
in reading the site. Of course it might just be the "iPhone effect" that makes
people get used to the fact that software can also have a price tag. Just had
to think of this as I remembered a nice anecdote about a forum that started
charging money to get rid of spammers and made quite some money as a 'side-
effect' ;) (I actually don't know reddit that well myself, so I don't know if
they offer a paid option to see the websites without ads; so it's more a note
about free websites in general)

~~~
likpok
Free is weird for people. It causes them to make bad decisions as to the value
of things that they looking at. So people _do_ mind paying for things that
they see a value in if there is a free alternative. Even if the free
alternative is not as good (relative to the price difference) to the expensive
one.

------
ctingom
I got a virus once by clicking a link from the home page of Reddit. It's the
last time I've visited despite the addicting links.

~~~
jacquesm
So, you blame reddit for a shoddy anti virus strategy on your part ?

